# How does one enter the sport of sleigh driving?



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

Are there special skills different from driving a wagon?

Where are sleighs and sleigh-related tack sold?

What are the requirements of taking up sleigh driving

besides being where it snows? Is this an expensive sport? 

Are sleigh-driving lessons offered anywhere in the American western states? 


I'm 54 and have never ridden a sleigh. Most Americans probably have not. 

This is the most romantic thing about the holiday season.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Join your local carriage club. If you live where there is snow, they may have sleigh rallies. The best source for restored sleighs is Todd Frey, in Wisconsin.

I absolutely LOVE sleighing! I have a retired Mennonite Morgan who is just wonderful put to a sleigh. We have sleigh trails in our woods, but the best is when a snowstorm catches the County off guard, and the roads don’t get treated. It takes a couple of days to get to out to these country road with the plow....I can drive down the unplowed roads, and take the neighbors for rides!,

Sleighs can be inexpensive if you have some restoration skills, and look at Portland Cutters with straight sides and flat dashboards, or expensive, as in restored Albany Cutters, which have LOTS of curved wood and fancy paint!,


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

greentree said:


> Join your local carriage club. If you live where there is snow, they may have sleigh rallies. The best source for restored sleighs is Todd Frey, in Wisconsin.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE sleighing! I have a retired Mennonite Morgan who is just wonderful put to a sleigh. We have sleigh trails in our woods, but the best is when a snowstorm catches the County off guard, and the roads don’t get treated. It takes a couple of days to get to out to these country road with the plow....I can drive down the unplowed roads, and take the neighbors for rides!,
> 
> Sleighs can be inexpensive if you have some restoration skills, and look at Portland Cutters with straight sides and flat dashboards, or expensive, as in restored Albany Cutters, which have LOTS of curved wood and fancy paint!,


There is definitely snow in or nearby Boise, ID in the winter.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Attend your closest sleigh rally and endear yourself to one of the crews. They will likely offer you a ride and be happy to answer any questions.


----------

